# Finally joined the microskiff community with a salt marsh 1444



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect set up for your area. Congrats!


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

makin moves said:


> Perfect set up for your area. Congrats!


Thanks! Getting everything switched over to my name now then taking her out on the water for the first time at her new home!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> Thanks! Getting everything switched over to my name now then taking her out on the water for the first time at her new home!


Nice looks good nice and simple.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, like the color


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What size Mercury you got on there a 20?


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What size Mercury you got on there a 20?


Yessir, pushes the boat really well to


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> Yessir, pushes the boat really well to


Nice I got the same motor on my shadowcast.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice I got the same motor on my shadowcast.


Have you gotten to take out the new boat yet?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> Have you gotten to take out the new boat yet?


This weekend I have a few things to do to it tomorrow I am definitely excited to say the least.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> This weekend I have a few things to do to it tomorrow I am definitely excited to say the least.


I gotcha when ya take it out be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> I gotcha when ya take it out be sure to let us know how it goes!


For sure and taking pics of it in the water.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man!!!! I caught my biggest redfish on fly out of that thing! Very fishy skiff! You're going to love it!


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Nice man!!!! I caught my biggest redfish on fly out of that thing! Very fishy skiff! You're going to love it!


Can't wait to get it out for a good long day of fishing and hopefully I can get m y biggest red on this skiff to!


----------



## Wetfly01 (May 5, 2017)

Looks good and pretty simple. I am sure you'll have some great trips in her. Is that seafoam green or guide green on the hull? Like that color combo. Actually my salt marsh 1444 just got started this week and the hull is the seafoam green.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wetfly01 said:


> Looks good and pretty simple. I am sure you'll have some great trips in her. Is that seafoam green or guide green on the hull? Like that color combo. Actually my salt marsh 1444 just got started this week and the hull is the seafoam green.


Sea foam green I believe


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

First fish on the new skiff!, not a monster but still the first one to get landed lol


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good sitting in the water there and one of many fish that I am sure you will catch off of her.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Austin98 said:


> Sea foam green I believe


It is in fact seafoam green. lol I made The decision for Frank when he ordered it. lol To my understanding, it was actually the first SM that was built in a color other than the standard white or olive that they were offering at the time.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

paint it black said:


> It is in fact seafoam green. lol I made The decision for Frank when he ordered it. lol To my understanding, it was actually the first SM that was built in a color other than the standard white or olive that they were offering at the time.


That is correct!


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Congratulations, love the setup! Ours just got out of the mold two days ago. Going with petrol blue and biscuit for the deck. just getting excited and playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

thepatten said:


> Congratulations, love the setup! Ours just got out of the mold two days ago. Going with petrol blue and biscuit for the deck. just getting excited and playing the waiting game now.


Your gonna love it so much when you finally get on her for your first ride!


----------

